# Dirt Farmin` / Best Cheap Device



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2014)

A very cheap device, $10.00 or less, that you can use everyday to keep from over watering your girls. It`s a very simple to use Moisture Meter. Ya stick it in the dirt and read what the needle points to. Easy enough huh ? I have used one for over forty years. Use it and believe it. 

View attachment IMG_0431.jpg


View attachment IMG_0430.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2014)

Some of those are worthless meters, but some of them are real good.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2014)

I stick a bamboo skewer in the pot.  If it is damp they don't get water. If it is dry I give 'em a drink.  Accurate, never breaks and the battery lasts forever.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hushpuppy,
Never ran across a bad one.

St Nick,
No batteries needed.


----------



## umbra (Sep 27, 2014)

just pick the pot up, no tools needed


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, pick up the pot for weight or I always stick my finger way down in the pot to see if it is really dry, which is what I want before watering again.  The truth be known I just usually look at my plants and I know...a little before the wilting starts. ha.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 27, 2014)

Picking up the pot to feel for weight works great, until they become too big. Then I gotta have another way. Stick your finger in the dirt ?  I water from the bottom only, which will leave the top 2"-3" dry. This dry soil on top eliminates soil knats. Also grow a large pot of Marigolds along with my MJ girls. Marigolds drive other bugs away. Do agree that after a few grows you can tell by looking at `em if they need a drink or not.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I do like Rosebud, when I see a little wilting starting to happen it is time to water and I know they have had their dry cycle.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll keep the meter in mind if I put my mothers in (shudder) dirt. I'm used to looking at numbers when it comes to hydro, so it would fit in the routine.

The grow I set up for my friend was plagued with the buggers. An inch of sand on top finally stopped them cold. (thanks for the tip, Boozo!)


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 27, 2014)

umbra said:


> just pick the pot up, no tools needed



^^^^^THAT^^^^^

Now, I've gotten to the point where I only need to nudge the pot with my foot, or a slight kick. This is much easier on the back with the larger containers, mostly outdoors.

Does take a bit of practice, but not that hard.

Wet


----------

